# Gehackte Händleraccounts auf mobile.de und autoscout24.de



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

Warnung vor gecrackten Händler-Accounts

In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fälle, bei denen Händler-Accounts auf mobile.de, autoscout24.de und anderen Autobörsen gecrackt wurden.

Das heisst, die Passworte für die Accounts der Händler wurden mittels Phishing-Mail durch die Gangster ermittelt.

Im Anschluss daran stellen die Betrüger, meisst in den Abendstunden und am Wochenende, die (nicht existierenden) Fahrzeuge ein und versuchen , gutgläubige Käufer zu finden.
Danach kommt die sog. Escrow-Methode zur Anwendung (falsche Versandfirmen mit Vorkasse-Betrug)



Beispiele:

mobile.de: http://pic.leech.it/i/e0b27/56695d2pkwinserat.png

autoscout 24.de: http://pic.leech.it/i/5040a/713e62fautoscout2.png

pkw.de: http://pic.leech.it/i/98288/dbfad642scunbekann.png



Zu erkennen sind solche Betrugsversuche dadurch, dass sie jeweils im Foto des Fahrzeugangebots eine e-mail-Adresse integriert haben (siehe o.a. Beispiele).


----------



## Eniac (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehackte Händleraccounts auf mobile.de und autoscout24.de*

Die Drahtzieher dieser Betrugswelle sitzen überwiegend in Rumänien, Hintergrundinfo: AutoSec Sicherheit beim Autokauf

In letzter Zeit konten aber einige Bosse identifiziert und verhaftet werden.


Eniac


----------



## Eniac (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gehackte Händleraccounts auf mobile.de und autoscout24.de*

Hierzu passend:

Internetbetrüger gefasst (NÜRNBERGER ZEITUNG v. 30.6.2009)



> Seit September 2008 beschäftigte die mittelfränkische Polizei eine neue Betrugsmasche. Dabei brachten die Osteuropäer arglose Autokäufer reihenweise um ihr Geld. Sie ergaunerten mehr als 250 000 Euro. Wie die Polizei gestern mitteilte, boten die Täter über einschlägige Kfz-Verkaufsbörsen im Internet gängige Gebrauchtfahrzeuge zu Schnäppchenpreisen an....



Auf den hier beschriebenen besonders heimtückischen Trick mit der sog. "Vertrauenszahlung" an Western Union kann man gar nicht oft genug aufmerksam machen.


Eniac


----------

